# New bindings for Amplid Surfari



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

So I’ve ridden the Surfari 157 (so undersized for me) with my friend’s Flux TM (10/10 on their stiffness scale but they felt more like 8/10) and the other day with his Katanas. Like all Flux bindings great across the board with their shitty shock absorbtion. If you don’t jump off anything like me you can safely go for it with the boost insole you have (I run ADV Tacticals).

The Katanas are more surfy but still enough response to power the board thanks to this pivot mount, also by my 72 kg friend. It is easier to access the pop on boards due to this lateral give.

If you look at Amplid’s bindings these are copied Nitros with a mold injected strap. I’ve got Nitro Machines (so their Mutant) lately but I’ll be selling them as these are seriously stiff on the highback. You do feel super locked in and last season I’d probably love them but now I’m more into something with some lateral give.

I have no record with NOWs yet.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I really like the tripod frame on K2 Lien At bindings. There's a heel block and different densities of pods to really dial in the flex and response. Riding on those pods gives the bindings a ton of dampening. The tripod frame allows for lateral movement while retaining toe to heel power. I currently use Flux TM on my Pentaquark for ultimate response, but now that I'm used to the board I'm going to put the Lien AT's on there.


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

Thanks a lot @Yeahti87!
I do not jump much but a bit conscious about having no absortion at all with the Flux. 
I am really into the Katana so happy to hear they'd be enough. 
I am really trying to get a a feel of different boards/bindings tech and ride differently lately. The Katana seem to give you so much adjustability. If they work with the Surfari, I imagine they would do well with my other boards while trying different settings. 
Sizewise what is your boot size and which binding size did you ride? I wear a size 11US so it seems like I barely need the bigger size. Do you think I would fit into the M/L? 
I could probably downsize my boots a bit so would not want to commit to an oversized bindings. 

@WigMar, Thanks a lot. 
i have looked at the Lien AT a lot, really curious to hear about them on the Surfari. 
Same than with Katana, they would probably do well with my Mind Expander and Party Platter.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Katanas are really cool, to make them a perfect binding I’d give their highback a little bit more stiffness and maybe shave off some weight as they are pretty heavy. This for aft movement really helps to pop the board but they are not so loose that I feel my carving is suffering (and I carve 80 % of the time). You need to check them every 2-3 days as the ankle strap screws can loosen but it’s no issue for me to retighten them once in a while. I’ve finally managed to size down to US 9,5 Tacticals. My longer flatter foot is 278 mm. I fit in into 275 mondo now with the custom insoles that don’t force me to curl my big toe. With the default ones I’ve felt some pressure there but the insoles raised the arch so the toes moved back just that tiny bit I needed. I’ve spent most of the season in US 10 Tacticals. I got L/XL due to quite short footbeds on the Katanas but actually I feel no difference with my friend’s M/L.
Some pics of my Tacticals 9,5 in the L/XL. You see some gap side to side but the boot does not move in the binding so I’d go L/XL with 11 US. The binding is set to be as small as possible.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm not sure that the Pilots would be too soft. I have the Millisurf and it's a pretty nimble board.


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

Thanks you so much @Yeahti87 ! 
I would definitely go for the L/XL then. It does not seem like there is a lot of extra space around your 9.5 but that should work. 

@taco tuesday
Thanks for the comment. I'll probably try the Pilots before I buy something but you know how it is, I'll probably end up with a new pair at some point!
This will probably be between the Katana or the K2 Lien AT. 

Cheers


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

@dudi_wroc rode my Katanas L\XL last weekend with the chassis set to min. like this in his Adidas Response 11,5/12 without any issues so no worries ?


----------



## dudi_wroc (Dec 18, 2018)

Yeahti87 said:


> @dudi_wroc rode my Katanas L\XL last weekend with the chassis set to min. like this in his Adidas Response 11,5/12 without any issues so no worries [emoji106]


True story ! 

And i've liked that hinge on the heel strap. Makes a huge difference compared to mine old Fulx XF, i felt very responsive on that board.

I thing I will go with Rome Katanas or Targas.

Now waiting for comparison from @Yeahti87. 

Wysłane z mojego LM-V405 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

Thanks again @Yeahti87 and @dudi_wroc! 

I was thinking to wait next year and see if I can stop my shopping spree but I may snap and order them this weekend. 

May I ask where you both ride from Poland?


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

I usually hit Bialka (small resort and super busy on the weekends in high season but open till 10 P.M with some super wide groomers for carving and 1,5 hour drive from Cracow) and Slovakian bigger resorts in Jasna and Tatrzanska Lomnica (some runs there are pretty much like Livigno but due to this corona paranoia they’ve just closed). Several resorts in Poland are closing too, a domino effect and the only open resort at this moment with enough snow is Bialka that I’ll try to hit this weekend if they resist this madness. Pretty retarded considering I can still freely travel within Poland and most of the much more infected Europe, go to any restaurant or visit a club tonight after a half hour queue for a fuckin toilet paper people are buying in bulk. Much more likely I’ll get the virus in the city using the public transport than riding an almost desolate resort now. I planned to go to the Alps again this season but I see they are closing one by one. Fuck this winter.


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

I was in Bialka for new year. A bit of a nightmare initially until i realized I liked the mulled wine and that riding by night was fun. 
My wife is from Gliwice. 
I am actually boarding the plane to Katowice at the moment but not planning to ride this weekend. 
We go to Alpes d Huez in 2 weeks if all goes well. 
I have seen jokes about this toilet paper issue. Humour is our best friend at the moment.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Haha even a freak like me knows to pass on the New Year’s break. During the high season keep on drinking the mulled wine during the day but be sober around 6 P.M there. It gets icy but the slope gets empty.
If they don’t close Bialka I’ll be there and if you changed your plans and wanted to ride let me know, I can take one of my boards and bindings.


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

Thanks for the proposal! 
I am working from home tomorrow and will see what I can negotiate with wife and in-laws. 
It is a bit of a drive from Gliwice but I'd be great to ride with you. 
What is your plan? Saturday? Sunday? Both?


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Both if open, the weather should be nice. There is no governmental ban yet and they seem to be willing to keep it open. Let’s see what they decide tomorrow and keep in touch in PM ??


----------



## dudi_wroc (Dec 18, 2018)

LeDe said:


> Thanks again @Yeahti87 and @dudi_wroc!
> 
> I was thinking to wait next year and see if I can stop my shopping spree but I may snap and order them this weekend.
> 
> May I ask where you both ride from Poland?


Like You I don't like traffic at Polish slopes. 
Sometimes I go to Szklarska Poreba (but only very first morning and if there is lot of snow and all slopes are open)
Sometimes Zieleniec or Czarna Gora but those are also crowded during weekend and holidays, during week is much better.
On south, i like to ride Krynica Slotwiny it's a mellow slope quite wide and with decent amount of people or Magura Malostowska (more intresting slope and not crowded, but lots of small stones, so there must be lot of snow)
In Bialka i was for the first time with @Yeahti87. 

Now i live in lower silesian district, so it's quite close to Czech Republic and they have more snow and better infrastructure.
(Spindlerovy Mlyn or Janskie Laznie)

But 90 % of my riding are Alps, if you compare it to Polish reality, for me its better to make 2 trips to Alps than struggling on a polish slopes.
But I also try to make as much i Can night riding at Poland, I find it the best way to shred with no traffic. 

Btw ... Last seasons sucks because i have small kids ..


----------



## Gouldy (Jan 13, 2020)

I have the Rome Targa's which are slightly stiffer and have nearly all the same tech as the Katana's on an Amplid Creamer and they are pretty epic. The shear amount of customisation is pretty good but did take a couple days to get them proper dialled in experimenting with the settings. Other advantage you can the dial them out towards the end of the day for a softer ride too.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Gouldy said:


> I have the Rome Targa's which are slightly stiffer and have nearly all the same tech as the Katana's on an Amplid Creamer and they are pretty epic. The shear amount of customisation is pretty good but did take a couple days to get them proper dialled in experimenting with the settings. Other advantage you can the dial them out towards the end of the day for a softer ride too.


I’ve borrowed the Targas to test them this weekend but they’ve shut down the resort due to coronavirus... Hand-flexing they are stiffer than the Katanas, with a big baseplate underneath so they should be a step up and sit in the solid freeride category. I like the highback flex (like 8/10) but they are really heavy if someone is concerned with this. My Katanas are lighter but still pretty heavy.
I was able to hand flex the new Rome Cleaver in the shop. Gosh, these are stiff, very similar to my Nitro Machines but the ankle strap felt so great and they weren’t heavy at all. I’ve also flexed the Katanas and Black Label in the shop. Pretty similar but I’ve noticed that my Katanas have softer highback after 30 days this season so it somehow breaks in. If the Cleaver gets a bit softer with time I think I’m gonna grab them. I love Rome’s high position pivot mount setting. Out of the box these feel 9/10 flex in the highback. 
For reference I’d give my Machines 9/10 too, Falcors 7,5/10 and Katanas 6,5/10 for the highback flex.


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

Ok, I ordered the L/XL Katanas! 
I wont see them soon as I am stuck in Poland for at least 10 days. And may not be able to ride them until next year unfortunately.. 
If I cant ride and can just think about next year, I may kill time by getting a pair of K2 Lien AT as well.. 

All the best everyone


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

LeDe said:


> Ok, I ordered the L/XL Katanas!
> I wont see them soon as I am stuck in Poland for at least 10 days. And may not be able to ride them until next year unfortunately..
> If I cant ride and can just think about next year, I may kill time by getting a pair of K2 Lien AT as well..
> 
> All the best everyone


Good choice! Sad they’ve closed all the resorts, could have been a nice lockdown for you...
You are probably safer here than in the UK now but being closed for 10 days with the in-laws might be hard ?


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

I was at least hoping I would get a few days splitboarding when they announced it. I would have stayed somewhere in Bialka with a wifi for work and got a few hours a day. 
But no, stuck in the house. Lucky I have a good relationship with my mother in law, probably because we do not share a language!


----------



## dudi_wroc (Dec 18, 2018)

LeDe said:


> I was at least hoping I would get a few days splitboarding when they announced it. I would have stayed somewhere in Bialka with a wifi for work and got a few hours a day.
> But no, stuck in the house. Lucky I have a good relationship with my mother in law, probably because we do not share a language!


[emoji28][emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]

Good relationship with mother in law is very important.


----------

